
“This site is currently offline, as a small mark of respect” - saaaam
https://www.django-rest-framework.org/
======
orf
Also Wagtail CMS: [https://wagtail.io/](https://wagtail.io/)

And you can make your own:
[https://gist.github.com/tomdyson/d3a7460ddd21fab0b9d14016e76...](https://gist.github.com/tomdyson/d3a7460ddd21fab0b9d14016e76c3364)

------
kgraves
I welcome this. The software industry should not turn a blind eye to this
issue in the US. Solidarity.

------
Simulacra
Is there anyone in PR or Marketing here that can explain the business sense
for something like this? Serious question: Aside from "the right thing to do"
how does a decision like this effect the business in the short, and long term?

------
samizdis
Round of applause to the people behind this gesture.

------
s9w
They should not do politics. And if they start listing names, maybe include
all the statistics. This is dishonest.

~~~
JustResign
The fact that you call it "politics" shows that it doesn't affect you. This is
literally life and death to a large portion of the population.

~~~
gtf21
I don't think it's correct to say that calling it politics is somehow
demeaning (however it's meant by the OP). Politics is really about the values
our society wants to live by, so I think it is absolutely about politics! If
we want our societies to care about the lives of all their citizens, to
dismantle oppressive systems, and bring justice to the oppressed, then there
is no way to do this apart from politics.

~~~
barnaclejive
You lost us at "Politics is really about the values our society wants to live
by"

~~~
gtf21
What do you think politics is/are?

------
thebiglebrewski
This is great!

